

The First Twakeover - v1nce
http://mashable.com/2011/08/04/water-twitter-contest/

======
v1nce
“One of our core pieces of DNA is empowering people to make a change,” says
Mike McCamon, Water.org’s Chief Community Officer. “The people in the
developing world, we don’t just give them a well, they’re involved in it, it’s
community driven.” Closer to home, Water.org encourages its audience to donate
more than its money — the organization wants your voice and your social
status, too. It was only fitting, says McCamon, to honor those efforts by
donating Water.org’s own voice for a week.

